# lets see your camper!



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

here is mine, it is a 1997 coachman. 34 footer with a slide out room.


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

2002 Prowler 25z


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

looks great. i sometimes think a little shorter would be easier to handle but it was my only option with a 6'10" ceiling. i needed that! 

lets see some more guys.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

PB and dieguy, what do your trailers weigh fully loaded? 

PB you mean your Durge actually pulls that 34 footer? JK!!!   My Powerstroke is coming soon, ya better watch out!


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Kroppe,
That wimpy dodge with that power stroke diesel wont pull that thing. PB puts on a harness and pulls all that stuff himself.  

How ya been Polar Bear? Its been a while.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

2002 - 27 ft. with slide. 4900lbs empty & about 5500 loaded


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Oct. 1, 

Nice rig! What do you pull your camper with?


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

2000 Silverado. 5.3 L. Automatic with Trailer pulling package. 
It works well but I wouldnt attempt the Rockies without a bit more truck.

By the way, I'm just giving Polar Bear some sh** about his truck. That Dodge he has will pull about anything made.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's my rig.

It's a '95 Shasta 28'
We love it, but my wife has the bug. She reminded me of the Camper Show...lol

Looks like we're in the market for a 30'+ trailer with a slide out. Oh well, the ashtray's full


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Ralf,

Why not ? It's only money.....you can make more tomorrow.  

Why not get a 5-wheel ? Then you can pull the drift boat too. Just a thought.

Pat


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Here's our rig. 23.5 Prowler It's been a hunting cabin the last two years and has not moved. It's our second rig we've owned and it's been around the UP and out to the Black Hills in South Dakota, Rocky Mountains, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Smokey mountains, Maine then down the east coast to Wash. DC, and to Disney World. 
In the picture wer'e next to a river coming out of Cades Cove in Tennessee.
It's been our familys second home and we have a lot of good memories from having been able to go places in it.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Airoh, 

Nice rig! Just curious, did you buy it new or used? A few days ago I was at Al Michael's in Belleville looking at campers and getting familiar with the brands, features, floorplans, etc. 

What would you say are the most important features of this kind of trailer? We have two young kids (7 and 4) to factor into the equation.

I'm new to travel trailers and am trying to learn as much as possible. We're thinking of renting one for a family vacation this summer so we can "try before we buy".


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Hi Kroppe, We bought it used from a friend of my brother. It was less than 2 yrs. old and he took it out twice and never left Michigan. They decided camping wasn't for them. 
It has the bunk bed set up. That worked out good for us with the kids.
It was a good length for taking on trips. Some of the campgrounds in Yellowstone had limits on length of trailers at their sites. It did require a 350 cu in. to tow out of state.
There are advantages & disadvantages to whatever type of rig you go with. 
Your thoughts of renting one first sounds like a good idea.
Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

Our camper weighs apporx. 5600lbs fully loaded. Man now you guys have me thinking of summer already!!!

Kroppe we have two kids also 6 and 4. The 25z has bunk beds that have been really nice to have. The camer also has lots of storage space which is also a godsend with all the kids stuff tagging along.

Renting before you buy is an awesome idea. You may end up with a 40ft. motor home rather than a travel trailer. 

Our camper is also our second home from first sign of decent weather to after hunting season, it gets used just about every weekend.


----------



## FrankIll (Sep 27, 2002)

I have a picture of mine on my gallery! 2000 26foot Aerolite. Love it! the only thing I wish we got on it was a slide out. Kroope .....with kids rent one w/slideout. I have 2 boys (6-10) when the weather gets bad they need room to play. I pull it w/1998 dodge durango,318 motor w/tow package. The trailer only weighs 3800 pounds empty.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Needs some windows, but we can rearrange the furniture.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 8, 2001)

Kroppe-

The Mother Lode of info is at www.trailerlife.com Just like with any web site there are some know it alls but by and large it is a great group. We pull a 3156PSS (32' Fifth Wheel) Sportsman made by KZ. We have two sets of bunks and the queen. our two kids sleep on the lower bunks and the uppers are used for storage. When we have guests along and the uppers are needed we use bedrails to keep the kids from rolling out of them.

Our "old" trailer was a shasta 210 (21 foot) with two sets of bunks. We bought it new in '97 and traded to the fifth to get more room for guests and grandparents. Lots of great memories with both units. OUr shasta I believe is still on the lot at Ranch RV in Alanson.


If you are new to tugging a Travel trailer make sure they know that when you rent one so they set the hitch and sway control up properly.

Good Camping,

Stu


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Michigander, 

Thanks for the information. What's your tow vehicle for your 5er? What about for the 21 foot TT? I think we might rent one this summer, and if it goes well maybe get into one next summer.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

This is my favorite "camper". 








We broke down and bought a pop up for the kids a few years ago, but the tent is still my favorite. Something about the smell of canvas makes me feel like a kid again
Hey Ralf, if your going to get a towable I'd highly recamend a fifth wheel. They tow so much easier than a trailer and can be manuvered into tighter spots. Since the slide outs became a big deal they have really come up with some cool lay outs. Make sure you check the GVW, and the max GVW though. Some of the lower end models have a pay load of 200 pounds or less. And that includes your water tank. A person that doesn't realize this is bound to over load his rig.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 8, 2001)

Kroppe-


We pull the Fifth with a 2001 F250SD, SB, PSD. And we pulled the Shasta 210 LLT travel trailer with an Explorer and then a GMC Yukon XL 1500. The explorer was ok as long as the sway control and the weight distributing bars were set up right, but at first I had to argue with the dealer to put the the bars and sway on and it was not safe. With the exlplorer I would stay under 23 feet. The Yukon XL and the F 250 are super tow vehicles.


When you are out camping ask folks any questions you have as most are willing to do anything they can to help out. Camping is sorta the great equalizer were egos are left at home and everybody has a good time. (except for the odd idiot)




Stu


----------

